# Marin Headlands Crash, Sunday June 2nd



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Any details on what happened yesterday?

We were there when they closed Conzelman for a motorcycle crash.

They sent in a lot of EMTs. When I rode by, the bike was still there. It didn't look too bad.

Not being morbid, but some times it pays to learn from other's mistakes.

EDIT...
I stopped to check out the crash scene yesterday. The rider steered it straight off the road and in to the hill.

The wheel track was straight and narrow with almost no sign of breaking. There was a very slight tire mark where the wheels left the road and hit the grass.

Loss of focus? Medical issue? Some thing like that I guess. It's not like that's a difficult piece of road.


----------

